# OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

PCV valve cover assembly: *06F 129 101 G*
PCV valve cover gasket: *06F 103 483 E*
PCV valve cover to turbo hose: *06F 103 215 A*
PCV tube to turbo metal gasket: *06F 145 757 F*
You will also need a clamp to replace the one-time use clamp that you will need to remove in order to separate the old PCV hose. A screw-on clamp will probably suffice.
Also, if you hacked your PCV breather hose for the DH mod and want to replace it, the part number for that is:
PCV breather hose: *06F 103 221 F*
http://www.worldimpex.com and http://www.1stvwparts.com are two places I'd recommend to purchase this valve from for lower than list prices.








































Dave



_Modified by crew219 at 4:24 AM 4-22-2007_


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

nice!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_*Part # 06F-129-101-G*
Probably still backordered for a few more weeks (global backorder) but it supercedes all the old part numbers and * supposedly underwent extensive testing by VW/Audi in Florida. * 
[
 
Thanks for sharing Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully they where not the same guys that tested the  "C" DV valve LOL







Bob.G


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

good info!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ Thanks for sharing Dave http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif hopefully they where not the same guys that tested the "C" DV valve LOL







Bob.G


LOL, indeed
EDIT: I'll let someone else test this one out... chances are its a $60 part too (if its similar to the old part number)


_Modified by digitalhippie at 8:33 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (digitalhippie)*

We do not have that part number as yet 
Still on 06F12910 F
WTF , wonder whats taking them so long to get it 
Anyways , gettin mine changed under warrantee.


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

LOL, indeed
EDIT: I'll let someone else test this one out... chances are its a $60 part too (if its similar to the old part number)

_Modified by digitalhippie at 8:33 AM 11-29-2006_

+1
And if this is anything like DV revisions, there's a lot of hope that it'll fail too. Prove me wrong, please








http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (syntrix)*

If the part is like 20 bucks and it works, I got no problem doing this pre-emptively. Will be following this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (BumbleBeeJBG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BumbleBeeJBG* »_If the part is like 20 bucks

Is this your first VW? There are about ZERO parts from VW that are <= $20... hell, even an oil filter is $15-18 from the dealer







The E & F revisions of the PCV were about $60 (and the associated gasket was about $40).


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (crew217)*

52.25 thru Impex, but doesn't show backordered...?. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by GotHerFast at 11:42 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Is this your first VW? There are about ZERO parts from VW that are <= $20... hell, even an oil filter is $15-18 from the dealer







The E & F revisions of the PCV were about $60 (and the associated gasket was about $40).

All depends on where you get your parts from








Anyways, I have it on good authority that this has been an extensively tested revision. Some high HP 2.0ts are even running it with no issues








Dave


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Valvula just sounds so.................. dirty.
And VW prices aren't that bad for the MKV. I mean you can get the complete airbox with filter and MAF for $160or less. Yes, WITH the MAF.


----------



## BumbleBeeJBG (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_Is this your first VW? There are about ZERO parts from VW that are <= $20... hell, even an oil filter is $15-18 from the dealer







The E & F revisions of the PCV were about $60 (and the associated gasket was about $40).

I've had VWs before but...
wtfever I'm poor so I'm being optimistic!


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (iThread)*

ZOMG! Is this the PCV found on the S3?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (iThread)*

$60 for a part that shouldn't have to be replaced (or should be warrantied due to its crappy design) is a lot IMO
Not saying $60 will break the bank, but, I shouldn't have to pay it for THIS part


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_$60 for a part that shouldn't have to be replaced (or should be warrantied due to its crappy design) is a lot IMO
Not saying $60 will break the bank, but, I shouldn't have to pay it for THIS part










Word, but I'd rather grab one and not worry about it selling out or whatever. I'm a nerd like that.
BTW- yer screen name is cool.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_ZOMG! Is this the PCV found on the S3?









could be. The S3 only runs 1.2 bar so I'm not sure they would need to redesign it for that. I suppose a few people have had problems on stock boost levels.
It begs me to ask the question, why oh why VW do you cut corners only to end up spending the money later. How many revision letters on a part before a little light goes off in your head that you should just over-engineer it to begin with.(then I remember I work for a big company too and see it all the time... boo)







hope it works. I suppose crew will have to rack up quite a few miles before we can know it's a viable solution.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GotHerFast* »_Word, but I'd rather grab one and not worry about it selling out or whatever. I'm a nerd like that.
BTW- yer screen name is cool.










Or you can go with my solution... $20 check-valve and never have to worry about it again... or have doubts wether the new OEM piece will last... hell, even IF this new part works, and IF I end up ordering one... I'll probably still leave my aftermarket check-valve in place as insurance.
And... thanks


----------



## SnowboarderX216 (Jun 8, 2004)

add to the list of things to check when taking the car to the dealer for 10K service http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (crew217)*

Whats the part number on the gasket?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re:*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2953988


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*

crikey


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Re: (GotHerFast)*

stingray-ey








Is the new part just a new part? IE, is the new revision specifically for the application, and does anyone have proof?
Sometimes revs are for specific types of production dates, etc...


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_Sometimes revs are for specific types of production dates, etc...


Indeed, which is why I didn't want to spend $100 to be the guinea pig on this one


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

Indeed, which is why I didn't want to spend $100 to be the guinea pig on this one

Bingo. Let's revisit the OP's post:

_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_*Part # 06F-129-101-G*
Probably still backordered for a few more weeks (global backorder) but it supercedes all the old part numbers and supposedly underwent extensive testing by VW/Audi in Florida. 

Hmmm, *supposedly*. Guess we need names of the source. Well, hope it all works for someone, but looks like it's not working on a sampling of exactly 1 (dh's link a few above).
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (syntrix)*

I have the revised valve and my car ran like crap (misfiring, shaking, rough idle) with it installed for some reason. I ended up having to put the original pcv back in, and then it's ok.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_I have the revised valve and my car ran like crap (misfiring, shaking, rough idle) with it installed for some reason. I ended up having to put the original pcv back in, and then it's ok. 

Yeah from your post, it sounds like you got a bad leaky valve. No valve should be leaking vacuum.
Dave


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Yeah from your post, it sounds like you got a bad leaky valve. No valve should be leaking vacuum.
Dave

I'm curious... you have this "inside info" on the new part... is it because you're running one yourself? Has ANYONE other than stuttgart23 tried installing this yet?


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*

When the G valve is installed there's a loud whistle which would lead me to believe there is a vacuum leak. I replaced the gasket and it is properly installed. However, when the original valve is in there's no whistle and it doesn't misfire, or shake.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_When the G valve is installed there's a loud whistle which would lead me to believe there is a vacuum leak. I replaced the gasket and it is properly installed. However, when the original valve is in there's no whistle and it doesn't misfire, or shake.

Yeah, that happened with me too when I didn't replace the gasket. 
Dunno what to tell you, seems as if yours is leaky.
Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_When the G valve is installed there's a loud whistle which would lead me to believe there is a vacuum leak. I replaced the gasket and it is properly installed. However, when the original valve is in there's no whistle and it doesn't misfire, or shake.

Did you have the parts dept or retailer actually verify that this revision is applicable to your car?
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
Did you have the parts dept or retailer actually verify that this revision is applicable to your car?
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif

Plug it into Impex and you'll get this 








And the US dealerships have this valve listed as superceding all old versions. 
Dave


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*

Thanks for saving me a call http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


----------



## Up North (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (syntrix)*

Is this something that would be replaced under warranty?


----------



## Sincity (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Up North)*

Subscribing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Up North (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Sincity)*

Has anyone had this replaced under warranty yet? Just wondering how I can get it for the best price FREE.


----------



## zaquaz (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Up North)*

Mine was replaced under warranty, not chipped though. Huge difference in the car, I didn't realize how much power I had lost.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Plug it into Impex and you'll get this 
And the US dealerships have this valve listed as superceding all old versions. 
Dave

Mine should be here any minute ,Where the heck is UPS LOL








Impex shipped it wends thou it was on back order for about week im sure they got a fresh batch of them in . Ill try to pop it on over the weekend or Monday at the latest ill see how much of a improvement it makes just swapping it out with no other changes . Ill post my impressions of it after a few days







Bob.G
thx Dave for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by rracerguy717 at 6:17 PM 12-8-2006_


_Modified by rracerguy717 at 8:07 PM 12-8-2006_


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_
Mine should be here any minute ,Where the heck is UPS LOL









 
I hate UPS







, get it monday now


----------



## bmxvr6 (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Re: (rracerguy717)*

Bob-
Did you find the part number for the gasket on Impex's site? Let me know if you ordered that or not. I need to order one for myself and am curious what that part number is or if I can just re-use the OEM gasket.
TIA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (bmxvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxvr6* »_Bob-
Did you find the part number for the gasket on Impex's site? Let me know if you ordered that or not. I need to order one for myself and am curious what that part number is or if I can just re-use the OEM gasket.
TIA! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Part number for the gasket is: 06f103483E and I PMed you
Dave


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*

interesting note from my pcv thread:

_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_depending on wether your car has the breather housing with the 'C,D,F or G' designation at the end of the part number there is something else you should check before going to the trouble of making an alternative PCV valve setup. If you have a breather housing with a 'G' designation at the end of the part number you should inspect the check valve at the end of the pipe that goes from the valve cover to the turbo. There is a check valve in the end of the corrugated pipe. make sure that is working correctly. there have been instances of this valve failing causing a variety of symptoms....system lean, pressure drop, missfires and EXCESSIVE CRANKCASE PRESSURE.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_interesting note from my pcv thread:

Interesting note from him, but I don't see any pipe going from the valve cover to the turbo as he is suggesting.
Dave


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*

I think he means the other hose that connects to the pcv valve that runs down into the block. By the way I have yet to resolve my pcv issue, so that may be the problem. 


_Modified by stuttgart23 at 4:27 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_I think he means the other hose that connects to the pcv valve that runs down into the block. By the way I have yet to resolve my pcv issue, so that may be the problem.


Yep, I had you in mind when I posted this info here...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_I think he means the other hose that connects to the pcv valve that runs down into the block. By the way I have yet to resolve my pcv issue, so that may be the problem. 

_Modified by stuttgart23 at 4:27 PM 12-11-2006_

Ah the hose that goes down to the crankcase. Didn't see a valve intergrated into that hose when I was looking, but I could be wrong.
Dave


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Ah the hose that goes down to the crankcase. Didn't see a valve intergrated into that hose when I was looking, but I could be wrong.


And if you read 4string's post... it says cars that came equipped with the "G" valve should have this extra check-valve in said hose...
Since your car didn't come with the "G" valve, you retrofitted it afterwards, maybe you don't have the proper hose with the check-valve he's referring to.
Just my $0.02....


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

And if you read 4string's post... it says cars that came equipped with the "G" valve should have this extra check-valve in said hose...
Since your car didn't come with the "G" valve, you retrofitted it afterwards, maybe you don't have the proper hose with the check-valve he's referring to.
Just my $0.02....

Makes sense. BTW, ygpm
Dave


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (crew217)*

item #4










_Modified by 4string at 1:34 PM 12-11-2006_


----------



## LFran (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: Re: (4string)*

I plan on ordering my new a3 in a week. Does anyone know if this upgraded pvc device will be on it from the factory?


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (4string)*

Would you happen to know the part # for this hose, and is there going to be a superceded part # for that too?


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*

I just took a look at the hose and it looks like a pain to remove. At this point I don't know what else to do though. I don't like driving my car anymore the way it's running now. Yet when I installed the new valve it trembled, and misfired when I tried driving it, so I'm hoping this will take care of it. I don't know what else to do otherwise, I know if I take it to the dealer my warranty will probably get voided.


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_I just took a look at the hose and it looks like a pain to remove. At this point I don't know what else to do though. I don't like driving my car anymore the way it's running now. Yet when I installed the new valve it trembled, and misfired when I tried driving it, so I'm hoping this will take care of it. I don't know what else to do otherwise, I know if I take it to the dealer my warranty will probably get voided.









So, you are using the original pcv valve now? and it runs the same before you put the new valve on?
did you do the $25 check valve mode by DH? i thought this will fix the problem...


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (chiuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chiuy* »_
So, you are using the original pcv valve now? and it runs the same before you put the new valve on?
did you do the $25 check valve mode by DH? i thought this will fix the problem...

Yes, I reinstalled the original faulty pcv. The car still has the same symptoms but at least it's driveable. However, when I installed the new revised pcv it ran horribly. I didn't do DH's mod because I had already ordered the new valve. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## chiuy (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_
Yes, I reinstalled the original faulty pcv. The car still has the same symptoms but at least it's driveable. However, when I installed the new revised pcv it ran horribly. I didn't do DH's mod because I had already ordered the new valve. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

Maybe you can try the DH mod, it works for a lot of people... and it's straight forward and less headache.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_
Yes, I reinstalled the original faulty pcv. The car still has the same symptoms but at least it's driveable. However, when I installed the new revised pcv it ran horribly. I didn't do DH's mod because I had already ordered the new valve. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

hope you get it figured out asap. What is your next step?


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (RyanA3)*

If you use the 'G' PC valve you must use the corrugated pipe that has a check valve in the end of it . The check valve is located on the valve cover side of the pipe. If you remove the pipe from the short rubber hose that connects to the valve cover you will see the valve in the end of the pipe. This valve is supposed to be a stronger valve. I plan on changing my PC valve and the corrugated pipe now that I have a GHL 3'' TB system, Revo Stage 2, EVOMS intake and the Neuspeed Hi flow turbo outlet and throttle body intake pipes. (already updated the N249 valve).


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_I just took a look at the hose and it looks like a pain to remove.


changing the corrugated pipe is a breeze compared to doing this to a 2.0T


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_(already updated the N249 valve).


What's the part number for the updated N249?
Also, as someone asked, can you get a part number for that corrugated pipe w/check-valve?


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*

the updated N249 valve has the 'C' designation at the end of the part number. I'll see tomorrow if I can get a number on the pipe.
Here is what happened to my original N249 valve:










_Modified by 4string at 7:17 AM 12-12-2006_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_the updated N249 valve has the 'C' designation at the end of the part number. I'll see tomorrow if I can get a number on the pipe.


Yea, yea, I was tired last night and forgot the N249 was the DV


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_

changing the corrugated pipe is a breeze compared to doing this to a 2.0T

















True! But for me it'll be the equivalent of doing that!







I'll get the part # from the corrugated valve tonight after work and the dealer should give me the superceded # of that.


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*

the part number is not a superceded part. the part number is 06F 103 215A.
supposedly there is only one in the US at this time.


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_item #4









_Modified by 4string at 1:34 PM 12-11-2006_
 
maybe im just not understand things here but looking at this pic #4 is on the complete other side of the engine . 
I was going over things with Joey @ impex and the EXTA he send me shows 1 pipe that that goes from the new PCV down to the oil filter housing and the other pipe not sure where its going but its nothing like whats pic above and then when he checked the new pipe # 06F 103 215A. and he showing me something completely difference







. I haven't looked at this yet on the car just trying to follow things just received the PCV valve after it was on the wrong UPS truck for 3 days







and 20 calls to them trying to find it







. Any help would be appreciated







Bob.G


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
maybe im just not understand things here but looking at this pic #4 is on the complete other side of the engine . 
I was going over things with Joey @ impex and the EXTA he send me shows 1 pipe that that goes from the new PCV down to the oil filter housing and the other pipe not sure where its going but its nothing like whats pic above and then when he checked the new pipe # 06F 103 215A. and he showing me something completely difference







. I haven't looked at this yet on the car just trying to follow things just received the PCV valve after it was on the wrong UPS truck for 3 days







and 20 calls to them trying to find it







. Any help would be appreciated







Bob.G


The way the PCV works... if the intake is under boost and the front check-valve is closed... its supposed to re-route crankcase pressure to the rear of the valve cover where its dumped into the exhaust. I wish I could find the little cut-away image of how it works...


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
The way the PCV works... if the intake is under boost and the front check-valve is closed... * its supposed to re-route crankcase pressure to the rear of the valve cover where its dumped into the exhaust. * I wish I could find the little cut-away image of how it works...
 
Wow Back into the Hot exhaust? thats prob not going to last to long IMO its sounds more like the old EGR valve prob for emissions . Ill have my buddy post the pic Joey sent me maybe it has nothing to do with this then . thanx again







Bob.G


----------



## QGMika (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
The way the PCV works... if the intake is under boost and the front check-valve is closed... its supposed to re-route crankcase pressure to the rear of the valve cover where its dumped into the exhaust. I wish I could find the little cut-away image of how it works...

uhm... no, it gets dumped back into the pre-turbo intake. Cant you tell from the diagram (#4)? 


_Modified by DSG604 at 3:02 PM 12-12-2006_


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (DSG604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DSG604* »_uhm... no, it gets dumped back into the pre-turbo intake. Cant you tell from the diagram (#4)?

Yep, looks like you're right. I was trying to find the pic/info I had seen previously on it before I posted.... but couldn't locate it. Thanks for the correction http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 18bora (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: (Sincity)*


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (4string)*

I saw the same thing, only one in the US and it's in Minn or somewhere. I did order it but it's on back order, so how long could this take?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*

Just got a few kits in stock:








PCV Valve Kit w/Gasket, Mk5 2.0T - Click Here to Order


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just got a few kits in stock:
PCV Valve Kit w/Gasket, Mk5 2.0T - Click Here to Order

What about the rear tubing replacement that actually allows this replacement to work correctly?


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (magilson)*

At work today we received the pipe that goes from the valve cover to the turbo inlet. (I had the parts manager order one so we could see what it looked like) It is the latest edition for newer production 2.0T engines. This pipe is used in conjunction with the 'G' designation PCV valve. Obviously VW knows something. I believe when the throttle is released, the pressure that is dumped by the diverter valve feeds back into the intake track which the turbo inlet is connected to. This pressurized air WITHOUT the new pipe with the valve in the end of it can bleed into the valve cover causing crankcase pressure. On engines that have not had software modifications this probably is not an issue. Everyone that is making modified hoses with a check valve between the intake manifold and the PCV valve should in my opinion be concentrating on installing a check valve between the valve cover and the pipe that feeds into the turbo inlet. Once the throttle plate is closed there will not be any excessive pressure in the intake manifold to push air into the PCV valve. Under boost conditions the vacuum created by the intake valves is going to induce all the pressure into the intake ports of the cylinder head and I really can't see how this boost pressure would decide to force itself into the PCV valve ....just my opinion so no flames please. Here is a photo of the pipe. 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (4string)*

Maybe that's the case with the "G" valve... but look at this picture:

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Notice the hose coming from the rear feeds from a check-valve in the PCV assembly? Maybe on the "G" version they moved this valve to the hose you're showing... but I'm not sure how that applies to people with the earlier valves.


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Notice the hose coming from the rear feeds from a check-valve in the PCV assembly? Maybe on the "G" version they moved this valve to the hose you're showing... but I'm not sure how that applies to people with the earlier valves.

That is what I think the change is. I believe they probably moved that one way check valve from them PCV valve on the valve cover to the hose between the turboinlet and the valvecover. We have seen all but maybe 2 pcv problems at the dealer I work at so I haven't had a chance to hold any of the updated parts and check them out.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (PD Performance)*

So...... couldn't we get away with the new hose, and my in-line check-valve fix? You'd have two check-valves in line in each direction now... but it should fix all the problems without replacing the $90 pcv&gasket.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_...I believe when the throttle is released, the pressure that is dumped by the diverter valve feeds back into the intake track which the turbo inlet is connected to. This pressurized air WITHOUT the new pipe with the valve in the end of it can bleed into the valve cover causing crankcase pressure. On engines that have not had software modifications this probably is not an issue. Everyone that is making modified hoses with a check valve between the intake manifold and the PCV valve should in my opinion be concentrating on installing a check valve between the valve cover and the pipe that feeds into the turbo inlet. Once the throttle plate is closed there will not be any excessive pressure in the intake manifold to push air into the PCV valve. Under boost conditions the vacuum created by the intake valves is going to induce all the pressure into the intake ports of the cylinder head and I really can't see how this boost pressure would decide to force itself into the PCV valve ....just my opinion

Hmm. I had to think about this for a while. I guess what I think may happen is this:
When you release from a full boost load, that boost will bypass up this tube and into the valve cover. Normally I would agree that it would pressurize the crankcase except that the motor should already be at vacuum by this point. It gets there fairly quickly. So that boost pressure is going to be pulled into the intake also very quickly, as the secondary check valve opens at about 1 PSI. I don't think that momentary presurization is significant enough to worry, even at chipped levels. Besides, that ~21 PSI, at most, is going from a small volume to a large volume, and will decrease in pressure rapidly just due to that. The problem arose when the turbo was boosting past the check valve and continuing to pressurize the system. The small dump from the DV, i feel, couldn't amount to much. (however I have been known to miss things so feel free to challenge this







)
The concern about the intake stroke (absorbing) all the boost and pulling it from the PCV system falls apart when you consider most of us were seeing oil leakage issues. So obviously the PCV system is seeing boost (from somewhere). Now wether it comes from the DV dump like you suggest or from the PCV failing under intake manifold pressures is not really positivley determined. Although I personally do feel it's from normal manifold boost pressure.
I dunno, i mean we're still using the stock PCV system as intended, we just fortified it. Thoughts?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (magilson)*

magilson - check my PCV thread for updates....


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_magilson - check my PCV thread for updates....

I see it. And I'm just not sure I think it's as big an issue as directly boosting into the system compared to dumping a little into the valve cover which should be pulled into the intake right away anyway.
I'm open to it though.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (magilson)*

I agree its not AS BIG A PROBLEM, but, it still blows a little oil out the oil fill cap (ask me how I know)... and excess crankcase pressure can't be a good thing...


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_So...... couldn't we get away with the new hose, and my in-line check-valve fix? You'd have two check-valves in line in each direction now... but it should fix all the problems without replacing the $90 pcv&gasket.


you idea is what I'm thinking also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_I agree its not AS BIG A PROBLEM, but, it still blows a little oil out the oil fill cap (ask me how I know)... and excess crankcase pressure can't be a good thing...

If you're still seeing a problem I'd say go for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I haven't had a single issue since your original fix so I remain happy with it.
I will eventually go with the full "G" revision fix just to clean it up, because no matter what kind of hose or how nice you make it, it still looks gross, but it works well.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (magilson)*

Yeah, I'm not concerend with looks or warranty... so I'm sticking with my fix. I'll probably never buy the ACTUAL "G" valve since there will be no need


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

Ordered my check valve yesterday. I will see how the DIY idea works.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Gunjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunjr* »_Ordered my check valve yesterday. I will see how the DIY idea works. 

Should work fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As magilson said, the only reason to do more after the DIY is if you still have a little oil blowing out (like me)... then you might want to consider ordering this OEM hose


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
Should work fine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif As magilson said, the only reason to do more after the DIY is if you still have a little oil blowing out (like me)... then you might want to consider ordering this OEM hose

Damn...The valve arrived in the mail today. That company ships fast!!!


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (PD Performance)*

You could check mine out when I get it and install it for me.


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (4string)*

4string, you say there is a revised pipe but does the part # change? I ordered mine already, it's on national back order so who knows when I'll get it.


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_4string, you say there is a revised pipe but does the part # change? I ordered mine already, it's on national back order so who knows when I'll get it.


this is the part number for the pipe in the photo that I posted:
06F 103 214 A


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (4string)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4string* »_

this is the part number for the pipe in the photo that I posted:
06F 103 214 A


214A or 21*5*A?
I think you had previously posted a part number ending in 215A, and the pic looks like a 5


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*

sorry it is 215A (typo error)


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (4string)*

Ok, I got the pipe in and just got done putting it in. I installed the new pcv again and the car runs like a dream again! I took pictures of both the pipes so people can see what the difference is, I'm too tired to do it tonight.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*

sweet, now if I can just get my hands on the new hose....


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

What are all part numbers required for the full fix?
I am having some issues where my car won't boost past 10psi now. Want to just go ahead and replace the pcv valve/gasket/hose but want to make sure I'm getting the part no's correct here, and where to order.
Much appreciated!
Mike


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just got a few kits in stock:








PCV Valve Kit w/Gasket, Mk5 2.0T - Click Here to Order

so does anyone have this? does it actually work?


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (rysskii3)*

I have it, but you have to use it in conjunction with the pipe everyone is talking about on here in order for it to work properly.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stuttgart23* »_I have it, but you have to use it in conjunction with the pipe everyone is talking about on here in order for it to work properly.

where do u get the pipe from? so with that pipe everything works good?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Re: (rysskii3)*

We are working on getting some of the pipes needed as well to complete this kit. SHould be here soon!


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are working on getting some of the pipes needed as well to complete this kit. SHould be here soon!

any info on when, price, does it actually work, how long to install it, and can i be put on a mailing list for this? thanx


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (rysskii3)*

I got mine from the dealer, it was $47.00 for the pipe and $37.00 for the pcv but the gasket for the pcv costs almost as much as the pcv. Unless these other shops can offer them much cheaper your looking at $100.00 minimum.


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: (stuttgart23)*









Here's a side by side comparison of the old pipe (which I bent a bit removing it) and the new one on the left. The install isnt' bad, it's just in a tight spot and that stupid metal gasket kept falling







! Luckily it's metal so I used a magnetic wand to pick it up. Then I dropped it again and couldn't find it but my gf ended seeing it. Thanks to her I got my car running again.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

So, my question still stands. I now have the part numbers for the G PCV and the gasket. But what is the part number for the new tubing???


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (doofoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doofoo* »_So, my question still stands. I now have the part numbers for the G PCV and the gasket. But what is the part number for the new tubing???

Your answer was on the 2nd page of this thread but here you go anyway 06F 103 215A.


----------



## dub88d (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are working on getting some of the pipes needed as well to complete this kit. SHould be here soon!

Can't Wait... hope its not all too expensive... 
Cheers,


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (stuttgart23)*

I wanted to make sure it was the proper part no for the updated tube. Thank you! Much appreciated.
-Mike


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_We are working on getting some of the pipes needed as well to complete this kit. SHould be here soon!

cant wait till it comes out!!!


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (dub88d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dub88d* »_
Can't Wait... hope its not all too expensive... 
Cheers,


Just a guess... but they were advertising the PCV and gasket for approx $89, and the new hose seems to be about $40-50... so ballpark $130-150 for the kit.
Your other option is to try out my fix for approx $25... then if you still have a problem (not everyone does), you can purchase the additional hose for $40-50.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_

Just a guess... but they were advertising the PCV and gasket for approx $89, and the new hose seems to be about $40-50... so ballpark $130-150 for the kit.
Your other option is to try out my fix for approx $25... then if you still have a problem (not everyone does), you can purchase the additional hose for $40-50.

induction motorsports were making the fix for this, but nothing has happened... so this might be the way to go, even though it will be a lot more money


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: Re: (rysskii3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rysskii3* »_induction motorsports were making the fix for this, but nothing has happened... so this might be the way to go, even though it will be a lot more money

A lot more money than what?? Induktion never released any pricing information for their planned kit.... so I dunno what you're comparing to!


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: Re: (digitalhippie)*

i'm going to try and just replace the metal pipe and leave the original PCV valve on the engine. I think the real reason for the upgrade was to put a valve at the end of the pipe instead of having no valve there at all. The original PCV valve has 2 valves in it, the new 'G' version has only one valve and they have installed the other valve in the metal pipe.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

is there a new gasket for the new pipe? part#?


----------



## stuttgart23 (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

You can reuse the old one since it's metal. That's what I did anyway. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## wchp (Apr 1, 1999)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks TSB?*

I am having mild oil consumption and some loss of boost with stock chip. I called the dealer today thinking that if VAG has released updated parts there would be a TSB or at least a service bulletin on why these parts were updated and applicability. My AOA service advisor was unable to locate any information on these parts as to why they would be replaced other than item failure...
hmmm...
4string, as you presumably work for an VAG shop, do you know if there is an official SB on this or is this what your shop has taken as corrective action for this type of issue?


----------



## plutoR (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks TSB? (wchp)*

The local ETKA here in my world shows the new breather pipe applicable to the US and Mexico only . So , my guess would be that it is for emmisions control only ??


----------



## TorqueMonger (Jul 28, 2006)

Forgive my ignorance, but...
I was doing a bit of research on ECU flashing options, and happened up this thread regarding lost boost. As far as I'm aware, my car isn't suffering from the problem, but could be. I would like to replace any defective parts before they become an issue. I purchased my car about eight months ago, so I'm assuming it would have the old valve?


----------



## 4string (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks TSB? (wchp)*

There isn't a Tech Bulletin yet for the new type of PCV valve and pipe that goes from the valve cover to the turbo. If enough instances of a problem occurs there probably will be one issued. I believe this issue happens only on vehicles that have software mods or engines that see high boost often.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks TSB? (4string)*

For those interested we just got ONE complete kit in, the metal hose had to be shipped from Germany! Should have a couple more in a few weeks.








PCV Valve Kit w/Gasket, Mk5 2.0T - Click Here to Order


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks TSB? (plutoR)*

Ok, so I live in Europe and having read this thread decided to upgrade to the G valve along with the metal pipe. Dealer refused to order these parts for me since ETKA states only US and Mexico application. I had to give them a VIN from a MkV GTI overseas and convince them my car is an import in order to get them to do it.
Anyway, the parts arrived last week and did the replacement myself. I didn't have a leak so I didn't expect to see any performance benefits either. To be honest, I couldn't either tell the difference between the G valve and the one originally on my car (I believe D). The red gasket was in perfect condition however I replaced that as well. The factory metal pipe that was on the car did not have the valve fitted but I can't see how this makes a difference since the turbo always sucks from that pipe (I'd be surprised if there was a reverse flow). Anyway, don't expect that valve to seal completely since the way it is inserted in the pipe allows for some air to bypass it. I also believe it's for emission reasons only but the heck with it.
Those that are thinking of doing it: Be sure not to lose the gasket between the metal pipe and the turbo inlet. Also, have a 35mm clamp ready 'cause the factory one is one-use-only. Don't overtighten it either 'cause the metal pipe will deform (it's that flexible, although the valve inserted sure helps a bit). Needless to say you need to let the engine cool...


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks TSB? (MPower_this!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MPower_this!* »_The factory metal pipe that was on the car did not have the valve fitted but I can't see how this makes a difference since the turbo always sucks from that pipe (I'd be surprised if there was a reverse flow).


The original pipe doesn't have the valve, because the valve was originally located in the PCV assembly itself. The "G" revision moved the valve to that hose, because they needed a beefier valve.
And no, the turbo does not "always suck" on that pipe.... think a little harder about that. If you want proof, I can take a picture of the oil spray in my engine bay.


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

I just replaced the PCV valve assembly (with new "G" rev) along with the updated turbo tube (metal pipe - new one has the one-way valve in it). I did not replace the original orange rubber PCV gasket as the original one looked fine and is not the type of gasket that must be replaced. However, the thin metal gasket between the turbo and the metal pipe should ideally be replaced, at least it appears to me. It looked to be metal crush gasket. I had to reuse my old one, which is probably okay, but I would have preferred to have replaced it.
Replacing the PCV assembly is a piece of cake. Replacing the metal tube is not. Was a pain in the butt to line up the gasket/flange/heat cover while not dropping the screws. Nonetheless, after a 45min of wrangling I finally got it installed.
I did confirm what others already posted. You HAVE to replace the PCV valve assembly and metal tube at the same time, as the old PCV unit had two check valves instead of one on the new "G" unit. The functionality of the missing check valve is moved to the metal turbo tube, as the new tube has a valve and the old one does not.
My impressions after having installed the new PCV unit+tube? No changes. If anything, the car is a bit sluggish. (I'm sure it's either just me or it's just temporary.) Nonetheless, it wasn't worth the $120 or whatever. I had replaced the DV before, and found the old DV ("B" unit) was not torn and appeared to be in good working condition, so I'm now 0 for 2 on these proactive replacements. I think at this point I'm going to stop replacing items on this motor thinking there might be an issue when there isn't any compelling reason to indicate a problem exists. I like my $$ in my pocket, thank you.
YMMV


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

Darn, thats not good news considering that i just ordered this kit. Well maybe i will have better luck. What were the symptoms you were having that made you get the new pcv and hose??


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_Darn, thats not good news considering that i just ordered this kit. Well maybe i will have better luck. What were the symptoms you were having that made you get the new pcv and hose??

That's the problem: I wasn't really having any particular symptoms when I bought the updated parts aside from some annoying day-to-day variance in power, which honestly could have just been normal atmospheric differences, or could have been that I'm dilusional and nuts. I think I was just ASSuming there was some baseline problem that was restricting my motor. It appears this was not the case.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

oh ok. I am actually seeing a loss in boost over the past couple months so im hoping this is the problem. I have already checked the dv and its good.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kev06A3* »_I just replaced the PCV valve assembly (with new "G" rev) along with the updated turbo tube (metal pipe - new one has the one-way valve in it). I did not replace the original orange rubber PCV gasket as the original one looked fine and is not the type of gasket that must be replaced. However, the thin metal gasket between the turbo and the metal pipe should ideally be replaced, at least it appears to me. It looked to be metal crush gasket. I had to reuse my old one, which is probably okay, but I would have preferred to have replaced it.
Replacing the PCV assembly is a piece of cake. Replacing the metal tube is not. Was a pain in the butt to line up the gasket/flange/heat cover while not dropping the screws. Nonetheless, after a 45min of wrangling I finally got it installed.
I did confirm what others already posted. You HAVE to replace the PCV valve assembly and metal tube at the same time, as the old PCV unit had two check valves instead of one on the new "G" unit. The functionality of the missing check valve is moved to the metal turbo tube, as the new tube has a valve and the old one does not.
My impressions after having installed the new PCV unit+tube? No changes. If anything, the car is a bit sluggish. (I'm sure it's either just me or it's just temporary.) Nonetheless, it wasn't worth the $120 or whatever. I had replaced the DV before, and found the old DV ("B" unit) was not torn and appeared to be in good working condition, so I'm now 0 for 2 on these proactive replacements. I think at this point I'm going to stop replacing items on this motor thinking there might be an issue when there isn't any compelling reason to indicate a problem exists. I like my $$ in my pocket, thank you.
YMMV

I agree with you on all points. I did this "upgrade" awhile ago only to realize that my stock components were perfectly fine. Ended up taking off all the new pieces and selling them to someone else that actually had the problem.
Was going to try the DH mod, and have all the components ready, but the recent rash of failures makes me wonder if I should even touch something that isn't broken.
Dave


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_
Was going to try the DH mod, and have all the components ready, but the recent rash of failures makes me wonder if I should even touch something that isn't broken.
Dave

I know what you're saying. I think I'll leave good enough alone and just enjoy the car. No point in obsessing about ghost problems.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (crew217)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew217* »_Was going to try the DH mod, and have all the components ready, but the recent rash of failures makes me wonder if I should even touch something that isn't broken.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm still kinda shocked about the people having problems with the check-valve. I'm still running the original piece on my car with zero issues.


----------



## TyrolSport (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

We've done a number of 2.0T chips, and have yet to see any PCV related problems. DVs on occasion, but not to the extent reported in the forum. These problems have been a bit overmagnified here. Best bet before buying anything is to inspect/test.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (tyrolkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tyrolkid* »_These problems have been a bit overmagnified here.

All problems are overmagnified on a forum. It would be a little silly for everyone to report "12:00 o'clock and all's well" everyday.


----------



## asylum (Jan 11, 2000)

*Re: (magilson)*

my parts just came in. I'll be changing them as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

ok this is very weird. I went to install my new pcv valve and pipe today. Well i take of the pipe first cus i figured it would be a bit of a pain. Anyway it already has the new pipe on it which is weird cus i have the old pcv on there not the updated one. The part number is the same on the pipe and on the pcv the part number ends with an E on the old one and a G on the new one. Anyone have any idea what i have here or is this normal?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Branman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Branman* »_ok this is very weird. I went to install my new pcv valve and pipe today. Well i take of the pipe first cus i figured it would be a bit of a pain. Anyway it already has the new pipe on it which is weird cus i have the old pcv on there not the updated one. The part number is the same on the pipe and on the pcv the part number ends with an E on the old one and a G on the new one. Anyone have any idea what i have here or is this normal?


That might explain why some people used the "G" or my check-valve fix without any further issues... maybe like the DV's, some cars came with the newer revision.


----------



## Branman (Oct 6, 2004)

yep that would explain it i guess. Yes your probably right, my car also came with the newer DV. So basically instead of running two check valves i was actually running 3.


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (Branman)*

my 07 A3 was the same... New Pipe and E version PCV I have decided to do nothing and keep this config unless someone can prove a need to replay PCV.
Also as A side note becarful of that tube, it has a week copper soldered joint at the flang that cracked on mine during disassembly... and these parts are national backorder... I only got one replaced thanks To PeteA3 that had one.. Now I owe him one....

They are not easy to find....


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

so does the fixxtuning pcv upgrade work at all and is it worth it. Im getting chip soon and i have the mtm dv on my car and bought the ngk spark plugs and now should i buy this kit?


----------



## bigred35 (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: (blackgti06)*

I cracked my PCV valve yesterday. According to the Stealership, they are replacing that with the newer revision and the "intake potentiometer". It failed as well. It has been reunning like a dog lately.(my old 1.8T jetta) I have a 2006 GTI 6 speed with 22K+ on the clock. Who knows when it failed.
-SC


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (bigred35)*

intake pot is most likely your throttle body, which a lot of dealership service are replacing in the cold weather.
Post a p/n when you get the invoice back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PD Performance (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (syntrix)*

Its possible the intake manifold flapper motor, I've seen several cars with codes for them, but no MIL so unless they complain about it we can't further investigate so I have not had a chance to really check into them. Its posible thats what they are called in the parts system. Whatever its called on the order slip from parts is usually what the service writer tells the customer.


----------



## MPower_this! (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: (PD Performance)*

It's the manifold flapper motor indeed. Just came from my dealer with an intermittent code for that, mechanic said that they are told to investigate flapper motor and PCV valve whenever that code turns up. I have the 'G' valve on and the potensiometer works fine, hopefully it was just a glitch.


----------



## RyanL06GTI (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (MPower_this!)*

my oil cap definitely shows signs of some leakage- my question is: how much oil has come out of the filler cap with those who have had genuine signs of PCV failure?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (RyanL06GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RyanL06GTI* »_my oil cap definitely shows signs of some leakage- my question is: how much oil has come out of the filler cap with those who have had genuine signs of PCV failure?

The oil spray was obvious around my oil cap, both on the top and bottom of the engine cover, the fabric liner on the hood directly above the oil cao...


----------



## polojcp (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

anyone has a short write up on how to change the metal gasket?


----------



## polojcp (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (crew219)*

Do we need new tubing between intake manifold and the "G" valve?


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

so does this fix actually fixes the problem? has anyone confirmed?


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (rysskii3)*

I just asked the parts guy here at work and he found a lot of the G valves available at VW/Audi warehouses.

I would like to do this fix for my A3.

Can someone put into laymans terms what parts are needed with #'s, what the result is, and what tools/skill is necessary to do this in your own garage.


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_I just asked the parts guy here at work and he found a lot of the G valves available at VW/Audi warehouses.

I would like to do this fix for my A3.

Can someone put into laymans terms what parts are needed with #'s, what the result is, and what tools/skill is necessary to do this in your own garage.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_

Can someone put into laymans terms what parts are needed with #'s, what the result is, and what tools/skill is necessary to do this in your own garage.

 

I dont have the part numbers off here but i bought my OEM upgraded parts from IMPEX below here are there SKU # Hope this helps







Bob.G

1) oem upgraded G valve sku# 542629 = $ 52.25
2) oem gasket needed for G valve sku# 252589 = $ 36.33
3) oem upgraded tube with check valve sku# 262546 = $ 29.95
Great people to deal with fast shipping and great service 
just type in there SKU # in there search and it will bring you to the buy link
http://www.worldimpex.com/index.html


----------



## rysskii3 (Apr 19, 2006)

fixxtuning.com has the whole kit for $129


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_I just asked the parts guy here at work and he found a lot of the G valves available at VW/Audi warehouses.

I would like to do this fix for my A3.

Can someone put into laymans terms what parts are needed with #'s, what the result is, and what tools/skill is necessary to do this in your own garage.

PCV valve cover assembly: 06F 129 101 G
PCV valve cover gasket: 06F 103 483 E
PCV valve cover to turbo hose: 06F 103 214 A
PCV tube to turbo metal gasket: 06F 145 757 F
There is also a one-time use oetiker clamp that is used, but I do not have the part number for that. I used a similar oetiker clamp that I sourced from McMaster that fit. You could probably get a screw clamp that will do the same job as well.
I have updated the first post with this information as well.
Dave


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

When replacing the turbo hose, are you able to access it all from the top or does the car need to be jacked up to gain access from the underside?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Gunjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunjr* »_When replacing the turbo hose, are you able to access it all from the top or does the car need to be jacked up to gain access from the underside?

I had no issues getting at it from the top with a bit of leaning.
Dave


----------



## jaybird722 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
I had no issues getting at it from the top with a bit of leaning.
Dave

And slow turning of an allen Key!


----------



## polojcp (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (jaybird722)*

My car actually came with the updated Metal Tube from valve cover to the turbo.
I did not realize it until I remove the part off from my car! Took me 1 Hr to figure out how to take it off.
My build date is 2/06.


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (polojcp)*

Replaced my PCV and tube today and I am boosting at 22psi again. Lets see how long this one lasts







! The metal tube can be a pain, I placed some blue loc-tite on the metal gasket and let it dry on the tube before I installed it. This seemed to help hold the damn thing in place while I worked on aligning the holes. My original tube was the same part with the valve in it. Since I had it off I, I replaced it anyway. I also replaced the plugs with the NGK BKR7EIX. Car seems to idle smoother and run a hair better. I will have a better feel once I put more miles on it.


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (Gunjr)*

Update to last post... After driving to work today, fuel cut became an issue again. It had never been this bad







. Wating for solution...


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Gunjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gunjr* »_Update to last post... After driving to work today, fuel cut became an issue again. It had never been this bad







. Wating for solution...

FYI, might want to disconnect your battery for 15-20mins... when I had a leaky PCV for a while, then applied my fix, and immediately pulled out on the parkway and floored it... that was the ONLY time I had a fuel cut, never before, never since... I think the fuel trim was adjusted for the crappy PCV issue and the ECU need a swift kick to realize all was well again... I reset mine via VAG-COM.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*

I ordered this from ecs tuning, I think I paid too much as well =/
Whatever though I guess I'll see how it turns out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (digitalhippie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *digitalhippie* »_
FYI, might want to disconnect your battery for 15-20mins... when I had a leaky PCV for a while, then applied my fix, and immediately pulled out on the parkway and floored it... that was the ONLY time I had a fuel cut, never before, never since... I think the fuel trim was adjusted for the crappy PCV issue and the ECU need a swift kick to realize all was well again... I reset mine via VAG-COM.
 I will see how I do on the way home. If it is an issue again, I will disconnect my battery.


----------



## Gunjr (Jun 1, 2002)

Still going strong at 22-23psi. Fuel cut is still an issue


----------



## Volkswagen Golf (Feb 8, 2002)

Has anyone utilized a catch can yet? If so how did you set it up and how is working for you?


----------



## wazooz2424 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
PCV valve cover assembly: 06F 129 101 G
PCV valve cover gasket: 06F 103 483 E
PCV valve cover to turbo hose: 06F 103 214 A
PCV tube to turbo metal gasket: 06F 145 757 F
There is also a one-time use oetiker clamp that is used, but I do not have the part number for that. I used a similar oetiker clamp that I sourced from McMaster that fit. You could probably get a screw clamp that will do the same job as well.
I have updated the first post with this information as well.
Dave

isnt it 06F 103 21*5*A?


----------



## MARIOFROMNEWYORK (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (wazooz2424)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazooz2424* »_
isnt it 06F 103 21*5*A?

I cant find that on 1stpartsvw what are you refering to?


----------



## MARIOFROMNEWYORK (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: (MARIOFROMNEWYORK)*

Sorry your right thats the Turbo hose the other post had it listed wrong and you were giving the correct #!


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (wazooz2424)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wazooz2424* »_
isnt it 06F 103 21*5*A?

You're right . . . edited the beginning of my post.
Dave


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (crew219)*

Well after installing this upgraded part I saw my old one was leaking alot of oil into my crankcase. Alot of sludge had built up, I'd hate to see inside








The installation wasn't too bad, it does suck that I found out I had the updated metal tube after a long ass time trying to get it off. The valve itself is simple to remove, maybe 10 mins.
The pcv valve itself was definitely leaking though. I know this by using the super advanced method of blowing into the tube and feeling alot of air pass through








Also, I tested the outcome using the also advanced method of beating an evo 8 from a roll, closed course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Blade (Oct 26, 2000)

*Re: (gtiiiiiiii)*

Must have been a very stock Evo 8


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

I am on APR Stg1, considering my car is an 07, should i wait and see, or go ahead and investigate which valve i have/replace it if not the latest? What do you think?


----------



## awd18t (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: OEM fix for PCV-related boost leaks (crew219)*

I've got all my parts ready to change it. But how I'm supposed to remove the second allen screw. Acces is really difficult. No room at all...

Any tips?


_Modified by awd18t at 1:26 PM 5-4-2007_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ 
1) oem upgraded G valve sku# 542629 = $ 52.25
2) oem gasket needed for G valve sku# 252589 = $ 36.33
3) oem upgraded tube with check valve sku# 262546 = $ 29.95


As of: 5/7/07
Crankcase Vent Valve	$60.61	
GASKET	$41.45
TUBE $49.43

Grand Total $151.49


----------



## NoRegrets78 (Jul 6, 2006)

Just as the A3 throttle pipe doubled in price, expect these parts as demand rises to steadily increase.


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (NoRegrets78)*

Would this be covered under the warranty? I removed my spacer and all I really have is the P flo.


----------



## EliteDubs (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

so if i get the "g" valve, i have to order the metal tube also? 
or 
i can try the DH pcv fix? 


_Modified by EliteDubs at 11:24 AM 5-10-2007_


----------



## Kid Hobo (Sep 4, 2005)

*Re: (EliteDubs)*

Just got back from a 840 mile road trip with faulty PCV, the new one's arriving today!. I checked my oil at several intervals and observed the oil spray at every stop. After some good 'ol guesstimating, I went through about 1/2 a quart of oil.
Cheers,
KH


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*

Would oil spraying out of the dv spacer i just took off be a predeterminant of a faulty PCV?
I have the F pcv


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_Would oil spraying out of the dv spacer i just took off be a predeterminant of a faulty PCV?
I have the F pcv

No . . . the PCV vents oil vapors so it is understandable that you will have oil coming out of the DV spacer.
Dave


----------



## SP00LN (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
No . . . the PCV vents oil vapors so it is understandable that you will have oil coming out of the DV spacer.
Dave

Would the sack then be venting oil?


----------



## Zuber Speed (Oct 7, 2001)

*Re: (crew219)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crew219* »_
No . . . the PCV vents oil vapors so it is understandable that you will have oil coming out of the DV spacer.
Dave

Hmmm
In that case, what causes oil spray from the DV? too much oil after an oil change? blow by?
Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: (Zuber Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zuber Speed* »_
Hmmm
In that case, what causes oil spray from the DV? too much oil after an oil change? blow by?
Anything to be concerned about?


VW PCV/oil-seperator systems are THE SUCK and have been for years... oil in the intake of a VW is normal... you're only seeing it because of the spacer... its not something I'd worry about.


----------



## jaydubz (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Re: (rracerguy717)*

I just had my PCV vavle replaced and I have heard that the tube with the #4 on it has a new check valve in it. Is it totally necessary to replace it also even though I have the main PCV valve?


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (Kid Hobo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kid Hobo* »_
As of: 5/7/07
Crankcase Vent Valve	$60.61	
GASKET	$41.45
*TUBE	$49.43*

Grand Total $151.49


1stvwparts.com has it for $38.09 and free shipping. I'm sure this will save me money in the long run when it comes to buying oil to refill even few hundred miles.









Gotta love bringing good threads from the dead.


----------

